# bb30a - sisl hollowgram compatibility



## dired (Feb 15, 2013)

I just picked up a '14 synapse with a bb30a bottom bracket. The original plan was to mount my SISL crankset, but unfortunately cdale changed the design of the bottom bracket making the 104mm SL spindle unusable on bb30a. 

Will the SISL arms/ring will mount to the new SISL2 109 spindle with 73mm shell? Thanks in advance! 

I believe this is the correct spindle for bb30a:
Cannondale Hollowgram SiSL2 109mm Road Spindle - KP250 - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## dired (Feb 15, 2013)

I just received a response from cannondale - with really impressive timing: 



> Hi,Thank you for your email and for riding Cannondale.
> You got it! The BB30A needs the 109mm spindle that you have and it will work with the SISL crankset (KP250/ you even got the part # right).
> Thanks again and feel free to reach out if you have any other questions.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

dired said:


> I just received a response from cannondale - with really impressive timing:


It will work with the 109mm spindle (and appropriate spacers , no non-driveside shoulder on the new spindles so both sides use spacers for correct alignement). One thng though, the new arms have less offset (the curve in the arms is shallower now) so the q-factor stays smaller even though the spindle is now longer. With a 109mm spindle and SISL arms, you will have a slightly wider q-factor. Not sure by how much, I think it will give a 8-10mm wider foot stance.


----------



## dired (Feb 15, 2013)

Dan Gerous said:


> It will work with the 109mm spindle (and appropriate spacers , no non-driveside shoulder on the new spindles so both sides use spacers for correct alignement). One thng though, the new arms have less offset (the curve in the arms is shallower now) so the q-factor stays smaller even though the spindle is now longer. With a 109mm spindle and SISL arms, you will have a slightly wider q-factor. Not sure by how much, I think it will give a 8-10mm wider foot stance.


Thanks Dan - looks like the difference will be about 3mm. Where do you recommend ordering the spindle kit? My local shops are coming up short. 

_Spindle SiSL2 spindle are 5mm wider on NON DRIVE side (SiSL = 104mm & SiSL2 = 109mm) => same chain line (43,5mm) but Q factor is 144mm (SiSL) and 147 (SiSL2). 

_Source: https://d2sf1uqtd3qzv5.cloudfront.net/media/HOLLOWGRAM_compatibility_file.pdf


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Haaa, I only installed a non-driveside new arm on an old 104mm spindle... I thought the difference was the same on both sides, that's why I thought 10mm wider overall but now it makes sense...

If you can't find it locally, check cannondaleexperts.com.


----------

